
Welcome Sharon - dwaxe
http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-sharon
======
simonebrunozzi
Sometimes we take certain things for granted - I would bet most people reading
this announcement don't know what the continuity fund [0] is.

[0]: [https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-continuity-
fund](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-continuity-fund)

------
nickpsecurity
Green Dot was an interesting company to me. I knew a lot of people in poor and
working class communities that benefited from it. Its proposition was simple
with straight-forward benefit and small, easy-to-understand cost. No chance of
getting in endless spiral of debt either that hit many impulse buyers. eBay
friendly. Got big or dominant. Hard to tell as outsider given every company
has cards these days.

Sharon, is there a good write-up on how they showed up, marketed themselves,
and expanded to get to their level of success? I think lessons learned might
help in many other ventures, including YC's payment investments.

------
koolba
Is there a complete list of YC partners? I don't see one one anywhere on the
site.

~~~
sytse
[http://www.ycombinator.com/people/](http://www.ycombinator.com/people/) but I
don't see Sharon on there.

------
arkad
Habemus papam! :) Congratulations!

